# VB Setup zum Veröffentlichen



## Pat-NRW (28. Oktober 2018)

Ein Freeware Programm ist fast fertig und es geht in Richtung Veröffentlichen. Wenn ich nichts übersehen habe geht es in Visual Studio Community 2017 immer noch nicht Verzeichnisse zur Installation selbst zu bestimmen bzw. dem User zu überlassen. Würde mich ja freuen wenn ich das übersehen habe, glaube aber nicht daran. Dann wäre ja immer noch Inno Setup angesagt oder gibt es da inzwischen was besseres?

LG Peter


----------

